# Need Help From The Schwinn Experts



## Monarky (Feb 7, 2016)

Can anyone tell what if any parts are correct for this 1950 Schwinn.  It's has a Schwinn BF Goodrich headbadge, BFG chain guard and rear BFG reflector?  Also not sure if the handle bars are correct, are these scout bars or ladies bars?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks Monarky.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 7, 2016)

I think it should have the boys 26x8 swept back bars, but besides that it looks to be OG. Very nice too.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 7, 2016)

I WOULD AGREE!


----------



## Monarky (Feb 7, 2016)

So what type of bars are these on the bike?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like the boy scout bars.


----------



## Aerostrut (Feb 8, 2016)

Girl's ballooner bars.  Gary


----------



## Monarky (Feb 8, 2016)

So how can you tell the difference between the Scout or Lades ballooned bars?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aerostrut said:


> Girl's ballooner bars.  Gary




Are they not one in the same? #7806


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Personally I'm not so sure that bike didn't come just like that. I know the BFG bikes varied from standard Schwinn offerings and maybe this was a concession made on this particular model? Just seems odd that everything else on the bike is correct and doesn't seem to have been messed with. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 8, 2016)

It's very possible it did now that I think about it. My 46 BFg leader(dx) came with the 26x8 SB bar, but the 56 spitfire ballooner boys came with Boy Scout bars. Another schwinn mystery.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> It's very possible it did now that I think about it. My 46 BFg leader(dx) came with the 26x8 SB bar, but the 56 spitfire ballooner boys came with Boy Scout bars. Another schwinn mystery.




*Here's the 1955 Spitfire




*​


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 8, 2016)

The '49 and '50 Goodrich catalogs show the OP's bike with the 26 x 8 swept back bars. I agree that these bars would look better. This bike looks to be the Challenger model. Although the Challenger for these years came with a deluxe style guard instead of the feather style. And a Challenger decal on the tank. At least in the catalogs.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2016)

greenephantom said:


> The '49 and '50 Goodrich catalogs show the OP's bike with the 26 x 8 swept back bars. I agree that these bars would look better. This bike looks to be the Challenger model. Although the Challenger for these years came with a deluxe style guard instead of the feather style. And a Challenger decal on the tank. At least in the catalogs.
> Cheers, Geoff




What does it show in the Goodrich catalogs for a 1951 model? The OP's bike could have a late 50 serial number which would make his bike a 51 model. Schwinn is famous for changing parts from one year to the next so I'm curious if the 51 model is the same as the 49-50.


----------



## Monarky (Feb 8, 2016)

Well these bars measure 22 inches wide so are they the #7806 as pictured in the catalog for full sized bikes and are they correct for a 1950 year model Schwinn? Also did BFG Schwinn models come with a different style chain ring rather than this sweetheart style chain ring?


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 9, 2016)

The '51 Goodrich cat shows same wide boy's style bars. The '51 X-mas Goodrich cat shows bike with Phantom ring, otherwise the same. And the '52 Goodrich cat shows the bike with the sweetheart ring again. The cats likely aren't 100% correct.
The BFG models usually used the same rings as their corresponding stock Schwinn models. No special BFG-specific rings were produced.
I'd just toss some boy's bars on there, grease up the bearings, and ride it.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## john smith (Mar 1, 2016)

From the image you have shared here looks like it called Schwinn Panther. It was very popular at that time.
It had some special features like-Schwinn knee-action spring fork, whitewall tires, two-tone finish, chrome-plated fenders, and chrome trimmed tank with a built-in horn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2016)

john smith said:


> From the image you have shared here looks like it called Schwinn Panther. It was very popular at that time.
> It had some special features like-Schwinn knee-action spring fork, whitewall tires, two-tone finish, chrome-plated fenders, and chrome trimmed tank with a built-in horn.





Not a Panther--no chrome fenders etc... V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 1, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Personally I'm not so sure that bike didn't come just like that. I know the BFG bikes varied from standard Schwinn offerings and maybe this was a concession made on this particular model? Just seems odd that everything else on the bike is correct and doesn't seem to have been messed with. V/r Shawn






rollfaster said:


> It's very possible it did now that I think about it. My 46 BFg leader(dx) came with the 26x8 SB bar, but the 56 spitfire ballooner boys came with Boy Scout bars. Another schwinn mystery.




+1
To me this bike looks pretty untouched. Would be a shame to change it around now.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 1, 2016)

Great looking bike.....get it ready and all purdy and ride that bad boy!   It looks perfect just the way it is...if fellow riders with you complain about its parts, tell them to go home and ride on, bro'......now, let's go ridin'


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 6, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> *Here's the 1956 Spitfire
> 
> 
> 
> *​





Here's a spitfire 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2016)

Ahhh, and yours has the boy scout bars as depicted in the catalog pics. Very nice Spitfire!


----------



## Intense One (Mar 6, 2016)

dboi4u said:


> Here's a spitfire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clean ol' boy!   Nice find!


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you  guys and yes the paint is immaculate on it  hardly any scratches on it and indeed this one has the scout bars on it.sorry about the pics I'll post some better ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 6, 2016)

OP, bike looks original to me. Remember, these were mass produced factory assembly line bicycles. They used what parts they had, whatever they pulled out of the bin. Unless it was something special, I.E. Phantom, they didn't have a particular recipe. I've got two '54 mens Schwinns, one a Spitfire DX the other a Leader canti frame. Both untouched when I got them and both had scout bars. Personally, I'd swap them out for steer horns. That's me, I ride all my bikes and I cannot ride with those scout bars. It's your bike, do with it what you wish, if someone try's to stop you or tell you it's wrong, keep ridin like was stated earlier.


----------

